# New to Fish



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

I think I wrote this in the wrong board!

Me and my mum are 'thinking' about getting a fish. But mainly I am just curious

I have some questions

What breeds are in general the easiest to keep, require the least care, and are good for beginners?

How often should you clean out their tank?

If you go away, what should you do - are there are forms of food than can last over a week period say?

What equipment do you need - I know a tank, food, water treatment, gravel and plants - but I have heard about filters and heaters too?

Thank you!


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

Also what size tank should we be getting?

We would be looking to get small fish as we dont have room for a huge tank and the last thing we want to do is deny fish of space they need


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

What about goldfish? Google fantails, shubunkins, black moors aswell and see what ya think.

All of the above don't require heating, but will need a filter. A filter helps to oxygenate the water, and goes some way to keeping it clean. 

They are fairly straightforward care wise, and are quite hardy if you get them from a good shop.

You should be looking at doing a 15%-20% water change weekly, with a wipe down of the glass on the inside done every other day, if not daily, to stop algae building up.

You can get holiday food blocks that slowly release food for when you are on holiday.

And a couple of goldfish don't need a massive tank, your best bet would be to go and have a look at some.

Got a fish shop near you?? They will be more than happy to answer all of your questions! xx


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

Go to a proper aquatic shop near you. Ask lots of questions. If the staff dont know much or come across as vague, move onto the next one. We have some shops that specialise in aquatics so there must be some near you so I would start there rather than the local pet shop. :001_smile:


----------



## quequeg1988 (Mar 13, 2011)

thats a common myth with goldfish, they grow huge fast.

Depending on the size of the tank you get, Platy's, mollie's, Guppies and Swordtail's are probably the best starter fish. I've had fishtank's of various forms, for going on 15 years. but really depending on the size of your tank, if you want to start out simple i'd recomend a 2ft -3ft.

you'll need a filter, heater, gravel,some Filter start to get the benificial bacteria going. most tank's you can buy in a *start up* kit these day's and are really good as they usualy include some form of lighting, heater and filter with the tank. therefore your not worrying about what sizes to get.
I have a 120litre fishpod by Interpet, they also come in 48 and 68 litre. all i needed to buy was gravel and fish. but i reccomend you speak to a good petshop too, but beware because they will sometimes sell you fish that arent suited to smaller tank's and before you know it your looking for a new home for them as they grow extremly large, lol if you need any advice don't hesitate to ask, i'll try and help best i can


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

Thank you so far



We wont rush into get anything, it is just an idea at the moment


----------

